# Would You Wear Glasses For Fashion's Sake?



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

According to the Wall Street Journal, wearing glasses is cool again. Now, if I were one who had to wear them full-time I would be somewhat offended by this latest fad. Last I checked, wasn't visual impairment a disability? So therefore, isn't wearing glasses when you don't need them a tad bit mocking? And if not mocking, perhaps just plain silly? I can't help but anticipate a conversation between friends:

Friend: Oh, I didn't know you wore glasses.

Glasses Wearing Fashion Victim: Oh, I don't. Well, I do. But I don't. It's complicated. I don't want to talk about it.

Friend: Uh. Okay.

Hmm. It is confusing. For all of us. But if the style bug has already bitten and you're eager to partake in the latest trend, here are a few fashions you might want to check out. You can order online with either single lenses or as frames only and bring them to your local LensCrafters where they will fit you with clear lenses (and try not to laugh).














Source


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

I have glasses, but my eyesight is not bad enough that I need them all the time. I only wear them while driving and if I'm sitting in the back of a lecture hall or classroom at school...

So I guess I could go with this trend and just wear my glasses more often if I really wanted to. lol!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 3, 2008)

I like glasses on other people, but I have never once found a pair that looked good on me. I used to wear them for my eye sight and couldn't stand them then so I definitely would not wear them now!!!


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

Wearing glasses was always cool for me


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 3, 2008)

I won't mind finding a pair of glasses that looked good on me, it would give my contacts a rest.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 3, 2008)

I wear glasses, and I love them! I get lots of compliments on them, maybe I will take a pic later!


----------



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

I need some but i dont think they should be an accesory for fashion, sometimes they look nice some other times they don't, depending on the frame i guess.

I do want a pair, i think they'd prolly look nice on me


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2008)

having been mercilessly teased in primary school for wearing glasses, I can't ever imagine wearing them as a fashion accessory if I didn't need them.

I do think though, that if you have to wear them, they might as well be sexy!


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do think though, that if you have to wear them, they might as well be sexy! Exactly!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do think though, that if you have to wear them, they might as well be sexy!

*I have worn glasses since I was eleven years of age and I have always looked at them as a great fashion addition. If I didn't need to wear them I think that I would have many pairs just for fashion. But, as I said I have worn them for almost fifty years, they are a habit ( &amp; necessity ) with me. Beyonce - [email protected] in Specs !



*


----------



## clarebear86 (May 5, 2008)

i love glasses on others but on me they look wrong!!!

i wear contacts all the time


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 5, 2008)

I wear contacts but I wear my glasses when I am really tired or lazy... People say they make me look smarter and some say wow those look hot. I dont like them personally...


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

i have and i'm sure i will again! lol~


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2008)

I would like to find a pair that i really looked good in. I love Tina Fey's glasses.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 5, 2008)

I always had a thing for guys with glasses (lol) I dunno why, but I was prescribed glasses and I never wore them. I paid like $250 for my CK and $200 for my Guess glasses and I hated the way it looked on my face. (What a waste) I just don't look right with glasses...or maybe I just haven't found the right frame for my face. I mean, I could still see w/o glasses....just not anything more than 3 feet away. lol


----------



## Arielle123 (May 5, 2008)

It's only cute when you don't have a strong prescription like me



I think I'll stick with my contacts. So I'm going to have to say no on this. I love glasses on other people though.


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

Ohh yeah!! I have a couple pairs of non-magnifying feminine glasses I love to wear out!! Cause they are fun!!


----------



## Jinx (May 5, 2008)

If I didn't need them, I would have nothing to do with them; sunglasses only!

I switch between contacts and glasses depending on if I'm doing a lot of driving (contacts for better visability), hay fever attacks (glasses because my eyes would be itchy and swollen and sticky) sunny weather (contacts, so I can wear my bi*chin' shades) etc.....


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

i am a myopic, so glasses aren't optional for me. i make sure mine are nice, of course, but i wouldn't wear glasses just because it's in. stupid fashion.


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2008)

I need mine for close up work, especially when I'm at work, doing fiddly things like make up, manicures, tinting etc. and I love my glasses, they're damn sexy lol They have little diamontees on the side where the hinge for the arms are, these aren't the best pics, but it gives you a good idea.











I figure if you have to have them on your face, they may as well look nice. I really do think though that these days, glasses ARE a fashion accesory as well as a necessary item for some, however I think it's silly to wear glasses if you don't actually need them, that's stupid.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 8, 2008)

*Bec-*

*I have a pair exactly like the first pair featured in your post. I love to wear glasses. Beyonce - Gay Girl in Glasses *


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

After having perfect vision all my life except for damage to my RH eye due to an injury about 15 years ago (the injury did not affect my overall vision as my other eye compensated) I find myself having to wear glasses for reading for the first time in my life. Got to say If I had the choice I would never wear glasses as a fashion accessory, in boy mode I have the prescription glasses and in girl mode I have the cheap Chemist shop variety in a feminine frame.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 8, 2008)

I must say that I'm really attracted to guys with glasses... I guess it reminds me of Clark Kent. I guy could be kind of dorky with his glasses, and then take them off and transform into Superman LOL!

Luckily I have perfect vision, and have not need to wear glass, and I don't think I would wear them for fashion sake. But I do have to wear prescribed sunglasses, because my eyes are extremely sensitive to bright lights. I can't go out during the day without my sunglasses.


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have glasses, but my eyesight is not bad enough that I need them all the time. I only wear them while driving and if I'm sitting in the back of a lecture hall or classroom at school...
So I guess I could go with this trend and just wear my glasses more often if I really wanted to. lol!

Same here. However, I don't like my glasses enough to wear them every time I should let alone for the purposes of a trend...
I say, if you have to wear them, they should be as fashionable as possible but that doesn't mean that they should actually be TRENDY...ya know?


----------



## crapola (May 14, 2008)

when i was a kid, i was always jealous of the kids that had to wear them. when i ended up needing them, that sentiment dissolved in a couple of days. i think they're inconvenient.

anyway, just a heads up for people who want cheap eyeglasses. google zenni-optical. i just bought 3 pairs for 50 dollars with shipping. niiiiiiiiiiiiiice. not as bling as namebrands, but they have cute selections, even at the $8 price list.


----------



## CandyApple (May 18, 2008)

Yes I would


----------



## nanzmck (May 28, 2008)

we just talked about this on a lens forum im a part of, and most members love glasses as accessories. after all, contacts are just as cosmetic as you want them to be.

i have a few pairs of non prescription glasses myself, because I like having light grey eyes AND sexy specs.






glasses and contacts are pretty much the same as makeup, in terms of choosing what you like and what looks good on you.

i have horrible vision but i don't consider it a disability.


----------



## niksaki (May 29, 2008)

haha i would wear them


----------



## GillT (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been wearing glasses since I was 18 months old so I see them more as an aid than anything else. I probably wouldn't bother with glasses if I didn't need them. I think it would be weird. :/


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2008)

if you have to wear them there needs to be some consideration of style, but if you don't need them why bother?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2008)

Well my eyes are just horrible, I think I'm legally blind without them, BUT! Sometimes I like to wear a pair of fake glasses over my contacts because it lets me wear different styles of glasses without having to pay a ton for the actual prescription ones. My glasses are pretty thick so I don't get the chance to wear those uber cute thin ones unless I cheat and wear fake ones with contacts


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 5, 2008)

Before I had to, I thought glasses were soooooo cool. Now that I have a prescription, I want Lasik...

Go figure


----------



## dancer01 (Jun 5, 2008)

I need to wear glasses so they aren't really a fun accessory for me. I do have a friend who has a non prescription pair she sometimes wears, and I think it's kinda lame.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 6, 2008)

No. I tend to do the opposite of whatever fashion trend is in. While people wore shorter skirts, I wore maxi length with a split. Can't help it, I am the defiant one!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 7, 2008)

i have a lot of pictures of me wearing other people's glasses.

i have 2 vintage pairs but i dont leave the house with them on or anything, but their fun if im all 50s dressed up and someone wants a picture of me or whatever.


----------



## demanda (Jun 7, 2008)

I have prescription glasses, but I wear contacts the majority of the time. If I do wear my glasses, it's purely for fashion's sake.


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2008)

it all depends on the glasses


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

they look stupid on me, so no. But i just did a shoot for a magazine cover and the model did it and looked awesome. They were michael kors.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 11, 2008)

I have glasses.. i wear them if im in a hurry or lazy.. i ussually wear contacts... feedbacks are positive though.. people who wear glasses looks smarter,,, it's a trademark!


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

No I would not wear them, if I did not need them.


----------



## dogdaydreamer (Jun 14, 2008)

When I heard about this, I was just thinking "What idiot would wear glasses if they didn't need them?" I would never be caught dead in glasses with no lenses, it looks dorky beyond belief, and I would never, ever wear regular glasses because it would mess with my eyes.

If you really do need the glasses, then why not wear a nice, fashionable pair? I think glasses can be fashionable, but fashionable is not glasses. If you know what I mean.

Aren't we okay with the regular sunglasses? They're still my #1 summer accessory.


----------

